# 1996 Nissan Maxima Trunk



## BMN121 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey guys. A little while this guy broke my spoiler off my Maxima, and it would be cheaper if I got a whole new trunk lid....I've looked on ebay and purchased one but UPS wouldn't accept the size of the box..I searched all over online and couldn't find anything either. So I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get a whole new trunk lid with a spoiler.



Brian​


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

UPS freight or FedEx freight should do it. Regular ground service wouldn't, of course..


----------

